# Bala shark is twitching



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I just walked by my tank and my shark is twitching as it swims, it's also scratching it's stomach on hard decor.

I looked it up and many people said their bala shark died after...is it going to die if not what's the best medicine I should get?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Most likely an internal parasite so there's not much you can do.


----------

